

What is Pornography? - Rhapso
http://tandatechnicaljournal.wordpress.com/2010/07/02/what-is-pornography/

======
Jun8
Very naive post! Nudity != porn, in fact many porn sites have entire section
devoted to acts performed by fully clothed women. Also museums do contain
controversial art that most people would consider borderline porn, Marina
Abramovics's recent exhibit at MoMA for example
(<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/16/arts/design/16public.html>).

The question is nevertheless very interesting and, depending on your
particular situation, could be more than an academic question:
<http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/tag/anime-news-network/> .

I think the correct approach towards an answer is to be found using something
similar to the "reader-response theory" (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reader-
response_criticism>), i.e. porn is not an inherent property of a document but
rather how we (the society) interpret it.

